
Show HN: My website looks like it went through a photocopier - mijustin
https://justinjackson.ca/new-website
======
mijustin
A little background: I wanted to switch my site off of WordPress, and my
friend Jack offered to redesign it.

But... I wanted to keep the brutalist aesthetic.

So we worked on making the site look like an old punk rock zine. (Complete
with photocopied images, tweets, etc...)

I know it won't be for everyone, but I really dig it.

I switched to the [https://statamic.com](https://statamic.com) CMS from
WordPress, and I'm hosting it on Digital Ocean (using Laravel Forge).

~~~
ibizaman
I must say it renders nice and very quickly on mobile. Well done!

